# Dehydrated banana chips - safe?



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello all,

Last night I was at a Fresh & Easy shop and picked up some dried banana chips.

Ingredients: Bananas, coconut oil, sugar, natural banana flavor.

Just wondering if the coconut oil is safe for the rats? 

Thanks!


----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes coconut oil is actually very good for rats


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

SaraLovesRats said:


> Yes coconut oil is actually very good for rats


Great to know..thank you, Sara!


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

Dried fruit is very sugary so I wouldn't feed them very often. Also the fact that there is added sugar too means they are even more sugary. I don't know if they make them or not, but I would try to get banana chips that don't have added sugar.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

CleverRat said:


> Dried fruit is very sugary so I wouldn't feed them very often. Also the fact that there is added sugar too means they are even more sugary. I don't know if they make them or not, but I would try to get banana chips that don't have added sugar.


Oh, these would just be for treats and such...it's not part of their regular diet.


----------

